# Tracert vs. Ping



## Eiszwerg (29. Januar 2006)

Hallo liebe Community, 

leider bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob mein Thema in diese Kategorie passt. Die Mods mögen mir verzeihen und es verschieben  

Zum Thema: 
Obgleich ich gelernter ITSE bin, ist das folgende Thema scheinbar spurlos an mir vorbeigegangen. 

Ich bin Online-Zocker und spiele derzeit vorwiegend CounterStrike (Version 1.6). Bis vor 6 Monaten hatte ich DSL2000 mit Fastpath und einem Durchschnittsping zum Gameserver von 20ms. Dann habe ich auf das MMOPG GuildWars gewechselt, bei welchem der Ping keine Rolle spielt. In den 6 Monaten habe ich meine Leitung auf DSL6000 (Fastpath beibehalten) erweitert. Seit 3 Wochen nun spiele ich wieder CS und muss verwundert (und auch verärgert) feststellen, dass der Ping zum Gameserver im Durchschnitt bei >60ms liegt. 
Ich habe natürlich erstmal einen DOS-Ping auf den Gameserver abgesetzt und festgestellt, dass sich die Werte decken, sprich: auch der DOS-Ping (normalerweise 10ms weniger) liegt bei >60ms. 
Nun wollt ich es genau wissen und habe mittels tracert die Route zum Gameserver ermittelt. 
Die folgenden Ergebnisse erhielt ich: 


```
Routenverfolgung zu dyn17-1.server.4netplayers.de [195.4.17.1]  über maximal 30 Abschnitte: 

  1   <10 ms   <10 ms   <10 ms  192.168.1.1 
  2   235 ms    62 ms   344 ms  hhb002ibr001.versatel.de [62.214.64.29] 
  3    16 ms    16 ms    15 ms  213.30.195.133 
  4    31 ms    31 ms    47 ms  fra20isp5.versatel.de [62.214.111.66] 
  5    31 ms    32 ms    31 ms  decix.mcbone.net [80.81.192.49] 
  6    47 ms    32 ms    46 ms  ge-2-0-0-0.dus2-j.mcbone.net [62.104.191.196] 
  7    47 ms    31 ms    47 ms  Vlan53.dus2-x0.mcbone.net [62.104.198.2] 
  8    31 ms    47 ms    31 ms  dyn17-1.server.4netplayers.de [195.4.17.1] 

Ablaufverfolgung beendet. 

Routenverfolgung zu dyn17-1.server.4netplayers.de [195.4.17.1]  über maximal 30 Abschnitte: 

  1   <10 ms   <10 ms   <10 ms  192.168.1.1 
  2   204 ms   171 ms    63 ms  hhb002ibr001.versatel.de [62.214.64.29] 
  3    16 ms    16 ms    15 ms  213.30.195.133 
  4    31 ms    47 ms    31 ms  fra20isp5.versatel.de [62.214.111.66] 
  5    31 ms    47 ms    47 ms  decix.mcbone.net [80.81.192.49] 
  6    47 ms    31 ms    47 ms  ge-2-0-0-0.dus2-j.mcbone.net [62.104.191.196] 
  7    31 ms    47 ms    31 ms  Vlan53.dus2-x0.mcbone.net [62.104.198.2] 
  8    31 ms    31 ms    31 ms  dyn17-1.server.4netplayers.de [195.4.17.1] 

Ablaufverfolgung beendet.
```
 


Mir fiel dabei jeweils der 2. Hop ins Auge und ich dachte mir: "Okay, nimmst mal 2 andere Server zum Testen." 

Ergebnisse: 

```
Routenverfolgung zu ipx11657.ipxserver.de [80.190.246.4]  über maximal 30 Abschnitte: 

  1   <10 ms   <10 ms   <10 ms  192.168.1.1 
  2   188 ms    46 ms    32 ms  hhb002ibr001.versatel.de [62.214.64.29] 
  3    16 ms    16 ms    15 ms  213.30.195.149 
  4    32 ms    46 ms    32 ms  fra20isp5.versatel.de [62.214.111.66] 
  5    32 ms    47 ms    31 ms  ffm-s2-rou-1071.DE.eurorings.net [80.81.192.22] 
  6    32 ms    31 ms    47 ms  ffm-s1-rou-1001.DE.eurorings.net [134.222.227.133] 
  7    32 ms    31 ms    47 ms  nbg-s1-rou-1073.DE.eurorings.net [134.222.228.70] 
  8    31 ms    31 ms    47 ms  oc48-srp10-0.cr1.NBG2.ip-exchange.de [134.222.107.22] 
  9    31 ms    47 ms    31 ms  oc48-srp2-0.cr2.NBG1.ip-exchange.de [212.123.127.34] 
10    31 ms    31 ms    31 ms  ge1-2-943.rtr1.nuernberg.gpf.colo2.ipx-server.de [212.123.127.195] 
11    31 ms    31 ms    47 ms  ipx11657.ipxserver.de [80.190.246.4] 

Ablaufverfolgung beendet. 

Routenverfolgung zu 85.131.128.189 über maximal 30 Abschnitte 

  1   <10 ms   <10 ms   <10 ms  192.168.1.1 
  2   297 ms   125 ms   141 ms  hhb002ibr001.versatel.de [62.214.64.29] 
  3    16 ms    16 ms    15 ms  213.30.195.133 
  4    31 ms    31 ms    47 ms  fra20isp5.versatel.de [62.214.111.66] 
  5    31 ms    31 ms    31 ms  ge-0-0-0-0-cr0.ffm.de.tnib.net [80.81.192.79] 
  6    31 ms    31 ms    32 ms  decix.link11.de [80.81.192.218] 
  7    47 ms    31 ms    32 ms  85.131.128.189 

Ablaufverfolgung beendet.
```
 


Anschliessend schrieb ich eine Mail an meinen Provider mit folgendem Inhalt: 



> ...
> habe eben mit einem Kollegen der I-Net-Hotline gesprochen, weil ich trotz FP eine sehr sehr schlechte Verbindung zu einigen Gameservern habe.
> Der Kollege bat mich ein Trace-Log an eben diese Mail-Addy zu schicken.
> Gesagt getan, die Auszüge befinden sich am Ende der Mail.
> ...


 
Als Antwort erhielt ich: 


> ...
> Nach einer Überprüfung Ihrer Ping-Zeiten wurde kein Fehler festgestellt.
> Es kann durch eine kurzfristige Priorisierung des ICMP Verkehr (z.B.
> durch Updates der Routingtabellen) zu sporadisch hohen Ping-Zeiten
> ...



Dies stellt mich nun vor ein Problem, da ich bisher immer angenommen hatte, dass ein Datenpaket jeden Sever des tracert-Ergebnisses durchlaufen muss, eh es am Zielpunkt ankommt. 
Das würde doch bedeuten, dass das Paket auch im 2. Hop mit Verzögerungen weitergegeben wird und somit die Latenz-/Ping-Zeit sich automatisch erhöht. 

Ich bitte um Eure Meinungen und sachliche Kommentare. 
Ausserdem bedanke ich mich schon jetzt für die Mühe, diesen Post zu Lesen. 

Danke!


----------

